

Steve Jobs is not the next Bill Gates. He is the next King George III. - malcognition
http://www.malcognition.com/blog/2010/steve-jobs-is-not-the-next-bill-gates-he-is-the-next-king-george-iii/

======
pmiller2
If this is true, when does the revolution begin? And, will it be televised?

